# 2016 Owner's/Service Manual



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

After weeks of asking around and hours on the internet, I gave up on trying to find owner's manuals and service manuals for my 2016 Cruze; the only digital copies of a 2016 Cruze owner's manual are for the Cruze Limited, which I'm assuming is the 2016 Gen I Model. Please correct me if I'm wrong, the Cruze seems to have a bit of a confusing generational split for the 2016 model year.
My local dealership told me that lots of large-scale car manufacturers are now transitioning to a digital-heavy manual database, meaning that it was possible my year was some sort of cutoff for Chevrolet allowing free access to its cars' owner's and service manuals. After a few minutes of searching, the dealership's parts department told me that my particular model's owner's manual would cost $100, and the service manual would cost upwards of $350. They were nice enough to refer me to the website to see if I could possibly get some sort of discount myself.
My local dealership buys its manuals from this website: www.helminc.com 
From what digging I've done so far, this seems to be the most current, in-depth online dealer in car manuals. Lots of other competing websites actually didn't carry Cruze manuals up to, say, the year 2012, even. 
While disappointing to know that my service manual is so expensive, I admit it's a relief to know that it actually exists. The past few weeks were fraught with uncertainty for me; I'd begin to question, _does my particular model year simply not be popular enough for Chevy to publish anything!?
_The sheer variety of online manual marketplaces astounded me at first, as other searches for manuals did turn up decent, free results. For example, a search for a 1998 Camaro service manual returned various manuals for sale on Ebay, as well as a public copy of a 1998 Camaro owner's manual. You can imagine my shock at realizing that not even the official Chevrolet website has download links for my owner's manual.
Maybe this is a well-known phenomenon that I'm late to know, but I wanted to record my discoveries nonetheless.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Helm is GM's publishing house and has been at least since I bought my first factory service manual from them in 1978.


----------



## WXFanatic (Nov 24, 2017)

I had trouble finding this as well. I did finally come across it, so for others that are looking for the 2016.5 Cruze owners manual, go here (It was to be found through My Chevrolet, without needing to login):
https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da.../Cruze/2016-chevrolet-cruze-owners-manual.pdf


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Helm pusblishes manuals for everyone, Honda powersports are sold through those guys as well. You'll be getting the exact same thi you would be got when new through them.

Straight from Chevrolet's website 
https://my.chevrolet.com/learn/2016/Cruze


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can get a breif owners manual through the onstar websight or the mychevrolet app on your phone. If you want the full manual. Try looking around at wrecking yards for totaled cars or some place that might have them. Maybe the manual was left in the car or whatever scrap yard might have them for sale. Or look to see if one might be on ebay. 

AS for service manuals. Don't Hanes and Chilton exist anymore??????

It's been decades since i've actually bought a service manual so i don't know the status of those 2 companies these days. With today's internet. Might even find a manual online somewhere you can download. That's how I get my information on my motorcycles. Haven't tried for a car yet.


----------

